# Buying in Malaysia



## Nick Johnson

I am seeking information on the ins and outs of acquiring property in Malaysia, likely to be K L. I am an Australian working within the petroleum industry and will likely be working off Malay waters for the coming 2 years at least. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Nick.


----------



## synthia

Welcome to the forum, Nick. I moved your question to the Malaysia forum, because I think you will get a better response.

I think there is a legal restriction that you have to pay at leasr RM 250,000 for your property, but there may be ways around that.


----------



## Goldberg

Nick what are you looking to buy? Malaysia real estate laws have been changing over the past years, and is becoming more open to foreign buyers.


----------



## Stravinsky

Goldberg Global said:


> Nick what are you looking to buy? Malaysia real estate laws have been changing over the past years, and is becoming more open to foreign buyers.


This post is three months old!


----------



## Goldberg

So? Why is that an issue?


----------



## synthia

Well, the chances that Nick is still looking for an answer are probably pretty slim, especially since this was his one and only post.


----------



## Stravinsky

synthia said:


> Well, the chances that Nick is still looking for an answer are probably pretty slim, especially since this was his one and only post.



Exactly Synthia


----------



## Mick-1

*Banyan Curves in Port Dickson, Malaysia*

Thank you.


----------



## Goldberg

Mick why dont you get your lawyer or agent to look into it on your behalf that is what they are paid to do.

Alternatively you can call the project director. Mr Yap.


----------



## Mick-1

Goldberg, thanks for your reply. By any chance, would you happen to have Mr. Yan's email address or any ogther contact details?
Thanks..Mick


----------



## David Rausch

Nick Johnson said:


> I am seeking information on the ins and outs of acquiring property in Malaysia, likely to be K L. I am an Australian working within the petroleum industry and will likely be working off Malay waters for the coming 2 years at least. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Nick.


Hi Rick, sorry can not help with the ends and outs,but maybe you can help me.
I'm in the states,got offer a job with Castrol do not know if legit would like 
fine out,since you are in oil bus. you might know if Castrol is starting up a 
new site. Thanks for the help if you can. If not maybe you would like to 
chat about living aboard. been to Iraq and do like the idea of working 
aboard. thank dave


----------



## jessieannstarr

Nick Johnson said:


> I am seeking information on the ins and outs of acquiring property in Malaysia, likely to be K L. I am an Australian working within the petroleum industry and will likely be working off Malay waters for the coming 2 years at least. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Nick.


Hi Nick.
There is a company called Zerin Properties who are based in Malaysia and have developments in KLCC. They will probably be able to help you. 
Hope this helps!


----------



## Mick-1

*Banyan Curves*



Goldberg said:


> Mick why dont you get your lawyer or agent to look into it on your behalf that is what they are paid to do.
> 
> Alternatively you can call the project director. Mr Yap.


I know it's been a while, but just to let you know Goldberg, I had my property handed over to me. Despite the fact that I couldn't get any correspondence from the developer during the building of the project, I was pleasantly surprised by their professionalism when the building was finished. The build quality is amazing, by far better than any thing I have seen here in Dubai.

I also singed the lease back option with them and have just had the first 3 months rent deposited into my bank account that they helped me open at Maybank.

All in all, I couldn't more pleased with the purchase. In fact, if anything else comes up from the same developer, i will seriously consider investing with them again.


----------

